# Homes for Kings in Vegas?



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

I have to return to LV in the second half of January to continue working on emptying my late mother's home. I know there are PT folks in LV... are there any good homes for rescued kings? If so, I'll deliver!

Talk to me!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Maybe if you let us all know what route you'll be driving to LV there would be folks along the way as well who could take in one or more of your Kings...I have never had one but from what I read I presume them to be "gentle giants" who would fit in well with any aviary/loft flock...


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*I can definitely get rescued kings to S. Cal*

Hello-
I can definitely get rescued kings to Soutern California if there are good homes available for them! I could birds to Fresno, also!

And the route I take to LV (from SF, CA) is:
5 South
99 East (through Bakersfield area)
58 East (through Mojave to Barstow)
15 North (to LV)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Elizabeth, I have (hopefully) GREAT news.  I went through all my old e-mails from the last several years and wrote to all the pigeon people I could find. Two of them have written back and are interested in pigeons. I e-mailed you their e-mail addresses but just had to write on here because it's so exciting.  One of them has a feral he thinks was hit by a car, but he said if someone could take the feral, he could fit at least two pairs and probably more in his aviary (I am waiting to find out how big it is so we can determine the amount of pigeons that will be comfortable there). SO I could probably accommodate the feral and care for him until he's recovered, then that leaves his aviary free for some Kings. The other person keeps pigeons for his grandparents to enjoy, as they love them too. So let me know how it goes!! Fingers crossed!

**The e-mail address I have for you came back as a bad one, I'll need your new one please.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

That is WONDERFUL news, MaryJane, *thank you!!!*

I got your e-mail and will be contacting them today.

My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

This is a great news, Thank you so much MaryJane for all that work, we all appreciate what did you do.

Ivette


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ivor said:


> This is a great news, Thank you so much MaryJane for all that work, we all appreciate what did you do.
> 
> Ivette


Hehe, thanks Ivette, though I'm pretty much sitting in the corner and twiddling my thumbs, compared to the rescuing Elizabeth is doing now!  Hopefully I'll hear back from some more people, that would be nice!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ and Elizabeth - you guys are the greatest!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Elizabeth...

Depending on when and where you could get to in SoCal on your way to Las Vegas...I could take a pair or two if that would make any difference and if you have any left after Mary Jane's efforts. I just adopted out 8, and have several other young ones that could be adopted out, and that makes room for some of the kings that may not be so popular with homer/racer folks...(and that assumes they would be happy in a loft "family" community with homers and feral rescues and some handicapped birds.....) You can PM me or respond here...or e-mail me at [email protected].

Thanks to both you and to Mary Jane for all you do....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sincere thanks to all who are trying so hard to help find these birds homes!

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Elizabethy is an awesome rescuer for the Kings. I only have three retired adopted birds and I know they are so happy with room to fly in a safe aviary. It is especially very satisfying to see a bird that rarely spread it's wings before, learn to fly and live a good life. Every king should have a chance to live like she treats them, like royalty.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

If other SoCal members could take a pair of Elizabeth's Kings, I am willing to drive to Mojave to meet her and take some temporarily if you could arrange to get them from me in the Simi Valley area within a week or so. I can only keep 2 or 4 myself, but I can transport 15 or 20 from Mojave to some more convenient spot for SoCal members if they can retrieve them within a week or two. 

Just a thought...we need to be both flexible and creative if we are going to get these wonderful birds into new homes before they are really at risk or worse....

So...Elizabeth, on what date would you be passing thru Mojave on your way to Las Vegas?? And do we have SoCal members willing to take a pair from me if she still has some needing homes?


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks to maryjane's efforts, 2 kings at a Sacramento area wildlife rescue will soon be going to their forever home! Yea!!!! That's 2 placed, 28 to go!! 

I haven't planned my trip yet but expect to be traveling sometime between the 27th of January to the 1st of Feb. I'll post details as I get them firmed up.

From my experience, kings do great in all kinds of lofts. They're big enough so that they don't get bullied and gentle-natured enough to not be bullies. 

When I was at SF ACC on Sunday it broke my heart to leave the kings behind. Often we get squeakers in but these guys are older birds. It's not easy to leave the young ones behind either. 

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND EFFORTS ON BEHALF OF THESE SWEET BIRDS!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It warms my heart to see so many people trying to help!!  I'm so glad at least one pair will be place, hopefully the other person will work out too. I haven't heard back from the others yet but some may be old addresses, or no longer have pigeons, etc. It took a few days to get responses from the two that did respond, so if one of them hasn't gotten back to you, maybe give it a few days and see if he does. Good job everyone.


----------



## gogo45 (Dec 21, 2008)

*hello*

[hello my name is jake i will give the king pigeon a good home i have 3 others so if you still have it please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

gogo45 said:


> [hello my name is jake i will give the king pigeon a good home i have 3 others so if you still have it please email me at [email protected]


Hi, Jake-
I tried e-mailing you at the above address and received a "permanent error". Please contact me at [email protected].

Thanks,


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Per a previous post, it appears that Jake is in Brooklyn, NY. Given the terrible winter weather in the Midwest and East, shipping probably isn't a real option right now.

Terry


----------

